# Mein Bike - GEKLAUT!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Knaus (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin! Am Freitag, den 27.10 wurde mein Bike in Karlsruhe an der Uni (gegenüber vom Carambolage / Kaiserstr.) geklaut...

Habs abgeschlossen und sogar hinter den dicken Zaun gestellt... hat aber den Dieb nicht abgehalten mein Schloss durchzuknacken.

Wollt also hier mal nen Aufruf starten: Wer ein schwarzes Steppenwolf Twixter DS sieht, sollte sich bei mir melden, wäre über jeden tipp erfreut!
Zur Beschreibung:

Rahmen: Steppenwolf - Twixter DS
Gabel: Marzocchi - All Mountain II
Bremsen: Louise FR
Kurbelgarnitur: FSA - Afterburner
Schaltung: XT Shifter - XTR Schaltwerk (8fach)
Räder: VR: Rodi Exkalibur - Deore Nabe;  HR: Sun Double Track - XT Nabe

Das einzige das mir vom Bike geblieben ist, ist der Sattel mit Sattelstütze (31,4mm Durchmesser). Damit halt niemand auf die dumme Idee kommt den Sattel zu klauen, habe ich den mitgenommen; da haben die eben das ganze Bike gestohlen - ich verstehe sowas nicht   

Sollte also jemand das Bike oder vielleicht einige Teile wiedererkennen, wäre ich sehr froh davon zu hören.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus....

Hier noch ein etwas älters Bild (mit den alten Julie Bremsen)...


----------



## bigbadone (29. Oktober 2006)

Mein Beileid, 
aber warum mit so einem Rad an die Uni fahren? Das verstehe ich nicht! Mein MTB steht in meinem Zimmer oder ich sitz drauf. 
Ich hoffe du hast Glück und bekommst es wieder!

Gruß

BBO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Oktober 2006)

Knaus schrieb:


> Moin! Am Freitag, den 27.10 wurde mein Bike in Karlsruhe an der Uni (gegenüber vom Carambolage / Kaiserstr.) geklaut...
> 
> Habs abgeschlossen und sogar hinter den dicken Zaun gestellt... hat aber den Dieb nicht abgehalten mein Schloss durchzuknacken.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, du hattest es nicht mit diesem kleinen gelben Spiralschloss gesichert, weil dann habe ich kein Mitleid! Das ist so sicher wie ne Haarspange oder ein Schild "Bitte nicht klauen".


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Oktober 2006)

Und dann noch schön versteckt hinstellen. Aua.

Der Dieb findet es wenn er nach was knackbarem sucht und dann hat er wunderbare Ruhe und kann unentdeckt arbeiten.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg beim wiederfinden.

PS: Meins steht in der Wohnung.


----------



## horstj (30. Oktober 2006)

achtung: ohne adäquates schloss (und das gelbe zählt nicht dazu) wird dir die versicherung keinen cent erstatten.


----------



## firefly82 (31. Oktober 2006)

also meine versicherung schreibt mir nicht vor welches schloss ich dran machen soll. solange es mit einem schloss an einem festen gegenstand festgemacht ist und nachts zwischen einer bestimmten zeit nicht draußen steht... falls es geklaut wird bezahlen die!


----------



## grobis (31. Oktober 2006)

firefly82 schrieb:


> also meine versicherung schreibt mir nicht vor welches schloss ich dran machen soll. solange es mit einem schloss an einem festen gegenstand festgemacht ist und nachts zwischen einer bestimmten zeit nicht draußen steht... falls es geklaut wird bezahlen die!



hast du bereits einschlägige erfahrungen gesammelt, oder warum bist du dir so sicher. 
ich finde die bemerkung von horstj nicht verkehrt, denn ab gewissen versicherungssummen werden in der regel immer ausreden zum "nicht bezahlen" gesucht und GEFUNDEN.

grüße grobis


----------



## Knaus (31. Oktober 2006)

ich habe mein bike nicht versichert... wer versichert denn schon sein bike?? 

und.. nein es war nicht das gelber spiralschloss...  .. aber ja es war ein spiralschloss. jedoch dicker.. wenn man was knacken will, dann schafft man das auch, egal was für ein schloss... (passt auf Bügelschlüsser auf, die gehen ziemlich leicht mit nem waagenheber zuöffnen)

wäre über echte Hinweise dankbarer... 


danke


----------



## FastEddie (31. Oktober 2006)

joa mit dem gelben schloss wenn es das gewesen sein sollte , kannst du villeicht einen cityroller vorm tante emma laden anschließen aber nicht das schöne steppenwolf , es ist echt zum kotzen wenn ein bike geklaut wird...ein bike von meinem kumpel wurde auch geklaut , wir haben den vogel in der stadt auf dem bike gesehen , ihn runtergezogen und anschlag bearbeited ,sollte ihm eine lehre sein ! aber ich hoffe du bekommst dein bike wieder ! viel glück !


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2006)

Knaus schrieb:


> ich habe mein bike nicht versichert... wer versichert denn schon sein bike??
> und.. nein es war nicht das gelber spiralschloss...  .. aber ja es war ein spiralschloss. jedoch dicker.. wenn man was knacken will, dann schafft man das auch, egal was für ein schloss... (passt auf Bügelschlüsser auf, die gehen ziemlich leicht mit nem waagenheber zuöffnen)
> wäre über echte Hinweise dankbarer...
> danke


Bikeversicherung: Die ist normalerweise an der Hausrat mit dran. Der einzige Grund warum ich ne Hausrat habe...  
Da steht aber auch was über bestimmte normen die das Schloss erfüllen muss. Normale Spiralschlösser kann jeder mit einfachem Werkzeug aufmachen. Mit dem Wagenheber an ein Bügelschloss zu kommen, das durch den Rahmen und um eine Laterne geht ist sehr schwierig! Da braucht man schon ne Akkuflex. 
Aber selbst damit fällt man heutzutage nicht auf, und wenn einer doch was sagt, sagt der Dieb nur, dass er seinen Schlüssel verloren hätte. Und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür was er macht. Scheiß Welt!  

Kann man nur die alten Tipps geben, halte ebay im Auge... Das jemand das Bike so auf der Straße wieder sieht ist verdammt selten... Aber ich drück dir zwei Daumen!


----------



## horstj (31. Oktober 2006)

firefly82 schrieb:


> also meine versicherung schreibt mir nicht vor welches schloss ich dran machen soll. solange es mit einem schloss an einem festen gegenstand festgemacht ist und nachts zwischen einer bestimmten zeit nicht drauÃen steht... falls es geklaut wird bezahlen die!




hallo, 
prÃ¼f das. denn 
a) gibt es meist BeschrÃ¤nkungen der Versicherungssumme (bspw. normale Hausrat ca. 300â¬)
b) oft Rechnungsmodi zum Neu/Zeitwert
c) Vorgaben der Versicherung zu Zeit/Ort/VerschlieÃung usw. (Ãbles Stichwort "Gemeinschaftskeller"-> in der Regel nicht versichert)
d) Vorgaben der Versicherung zum Schloss bspw. Preis in % des Neuwertes oder Sicherungsstufe (Abus 9 oder hÃ¶her). Oder sogar erlaubte SchlÃ¶sser.
e) Vorschriften zu den Nachweisen, bspw. Originalrechnungen mit Teilenummern (Rahmennummer, Federgabeln, Schloss/SchlÃ¼sselnummern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly82 (31. Oktober 2006)

werd's nochmals nachprüfen, nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## adrian (1. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da braucht man schon ne Akkuflex.


Nicht mal. Guckst Du hier: http://www.krenn.de/de/index.php?navi=stahlschneider&sub=elektro&subsub=akku


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. November 2006)

adrian schrieb:


> Nicht mal. Guckst Du hier: http://www.krenn.de/de/index.php?navi=stahlschneider&sub=elektro&subsub=akku



ach du ********. hat da jemand mit erfahrungen ? bekommen die dinger
wirklich gehärteten stahl in der angegebenen dicke durch ? (max 20 mm beim grössten gerät?)


----------



## rascal92 (1. November 2006)

Ruhig Kinder, 
ich bezweifle stark , dass dieses Werkzeug einem vernünftigen Bügelschloss beikommt.
Mattenstahl ist um einiges weicher als gehärtete Schlossbügel.

Ausserdem ist eine Investition von 1500 bis 2500 Euro nicht Sache eines normalen Fahrraddiebes.

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## adrian (1. November 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:


> Mattenstahl ist um einiges weicher als gehärtete Schlossbügel.



Das würde mich echt mal interessieren. Wie verhält sich denn die Festigkeit von Mattenstahl gegenüber dem Stahl von Bügelschlössern? Ich habe da echt keine Ahnung, wie man sowas "messen" kann  .. 

Grüße, Adrian


----------



## rascal92 (1. November 2006)

Qualitativ ist dies einfach möglich:
einfach mit einer Feile über ein Stück Baustahl (Armierunsrest liegt an jeder Baustelle rum)und dann über einen Schlossbügel (frag´mal in einem Radladen deiner Stadt:Schrotttonne)

Je weicher das Material, desto mehr Abrieb pro Feilenhieb. Aber Achtung:
Ein gut gehärtetes Schloss ist aussen in etwa so hart wie eine Feile (macht Werkzeug kaputt)

Quantitativ ist dass etwas für die Materialforscher

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2006)

zumal moderne bügelschlösser noch von einer mitdrehenden hülle umschlossen sind, welche die effizienz derartiger schneidinstrumente weiter herabsetzt.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:


> Ruhig Kinder,
> ich bezweifle stark , dass dieses Werkzeug einem vernünftigen Bügelschloss beikommt.
> Mattenstahl ist um einiges weicher als gehärtete Schlossbügel.
> 
> ...


Also ersteres Bezweifle ich auch stark. 
Aber Spiralschlösser würde das sicher schnell schneiden! 

Aber das moderne Diebe solche Investitionen scheuen glaube ich nicht. Da wird alles gemacht.  
Die Investition hast du schon nach einer Akkuladung raus (bis 125x....).  

@Fredersteller: Das hilft dir auch bei der Bikefindung, damit bleibt der Fred weit oben... Obwohl ich halt bezweifle das es jemand findet. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ersteres Bezweifle ich auch stark.
> Aber Spiralschlösser würde das sicher schnell schneiden!
> Aber das moderne Diebe solche Investitionen scheuen glaube ich nicht. Da wird alles gemacht.
> Die Investition hast du schon nach einer Akkuladung raus (bis 125x....).



ja , eben. mein erstes bike wurde auch gestohlen, trotz mit bügelschloss abgeschlossen; der stahlbügel war "sauber" ansatzlos durchtrennt worden,
erkennbar war, dass nur eine seite scheidwirkung hatte, die andere seite
des zur trennung verwendeten geräts hat nur gegengehalten. 

unbefriedigend ist nur, dass die polizei hier völlig untätig bleibt.
(ok die fahrradcodierung welche angeboten wird ist immerhin was)


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

Ich habe mir das gekauft

http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...45211194&select=0104b11&artikel=4003318335679

Da sollte sich der Dieb die Zähne dran ausbeißen. Und stehen lassen tu ich es auch nicht überall. Ich habe es eigtl immer im Blickfeld.


MfG BEnjamin


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> ja , eben. mein erstes bike wurde auch gestohlen, trotz mit bügelschloss abgeschlossen; der stahlbügel war "sauber" ansatzlos durchtrennt worden,
> erkennbar war, dass nur eine seite scheidwirkung hatte, die andere seite
> des zur trennung verwendeten geräts hat nur gegengehalten.
> 
> ...


Was sollte die Polizei deiner Meinung machen? 

An der Uni regelmäßig in Zivil patrolieren wäre sicher gut. Bei der hohen Polizeipräsenz in KA ist das sicher auch personaltechnisch zu berwerkstelligen. 

@Benjamin: Nein, da beißt sich kein Dieb die Zähne aus, sofern er das Schloss nicht mit selbigen Knacken möchte. Die Gelenke sind ja schon Sollbruchstellen! Abus sagt ja auch Sicherheitslevel 8 - Das beste Bügelschloss von denen Sicherheitslevel 15!


----------



## Waldgeist (2. November 2006)

Je höher der Sicherheitslevel, desto schwerer wird das Schloß, obwohl alle versuchen das Gesamtgewicht des Rades gering zu halten.


----------



## Bennj125ccm (2. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Benjamin: Nein, da beißt sich kein Dieb die Zähne aus, sofern er das Schloss nicht mit selbigen Knacken möchte. Die Gelenke sind ja schon Sollbruchstellen! Abus sagt ja auch Sicherheitslevel 8 - Das beste Bügelschloss von denen Sicherheitslevel 15!



Es hat aber zumindestens ne abschreckende Wirkung und so einfach wie ein Kabelschloss lässt es sich auch nicht knacken.

MfG Benjamin


----------



## rascal92 (2. November 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> ja , eben. mein erstes bike wurde auch gestohlen, trotz mit bügelschloss abgeschlossen; der stahlbügel war "sauber" ansatzlos durchtrennt worden,
> erkennbar war, dass nur eine seite scheidwirkung hatte, die andere seite
> des zur trennung verwendeten geräts hat nur gegengehalten.
> 
> ...



Dürfte ich Hersteller und Modell, sowie BJ des Schlosses haben (evtl.PN)?
Bruchstücke oder wenigstens Fotos nicht mehr vorhanden?

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## Krischaan (2. November 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Je höher der Sicherheitslevel, desto schwerer wird das Schloß, obwohl alle versuchen das Gesamtgewicht des Rades gering zu halten.



An meinem Stadtrad ist mein Gewicht absolut nebensächlich. Und je oller das aussieht, umso leichter kann ich mein Schloß wählen  

Im Ernst: die Erfahrung von Knaus macht jeder nur einmal (ich hab's auch schon hinter mir!). Danach ändert man seine Taktik und nimmt das Rad nur noch für den Einsatzbereich für den es gebaut wurde und stellt es anschließend wieder schön brav in den Fahrradtresor. Für die Stadt ist sowas definitiv zu schade. Und Geld für ein fahrendes Zweitrad hat jeder von uns, der ein ordentliches MTB im Keller stehen hat. 
Sei mir nicht böse Knaus, das ist sch... was dir passiert ist, aber mein Mitleid hast du nicht, denn du hast damit rechnen müssen: es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis so ein Rad in der Stadt geklaut wird. Traurig aber wahr.  

Ich drück dir trotzdem auch die Daumen, dass dir dein Dieb mal nichts ahnend entgegengeradelt kommt (ist nem Kumpel hier in Freiburg mal passiert). Also schön weitertrainieren, dass dir im entscheidenden Verfolgungsrennen nicht die Puste ausgeht.
Krischan


----------



## Trekler (3. November 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Je höher der Sicherheitslevel, desto schwerer wird das Schloß, obwohl alle versuchen das Gesamtgewicht des Rades gering zu halten.



Kommt darauf an. An meinen Carbon-Bikes ja, aber das sind keine Fahrräder für Karlsruhe, sondern Sportgeräte.

Bei meinem Antiklaubike spare ich fast schon vorsätzlich nicht am Gewicht, hat nämlich einen tollen Trainingseffekt. Beweg mal über den Winter ausschließlich so ein Panzer-Bike, vielleicht auch noch den Berg hoch. Dann steigst im Frühjahr auf dein Superleichtbike um und du fliegst den Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (3. November 2006)

Kumpel wurde in Magdeburg an der Uni auch das Rad geklaut. Einzelteile wurden anschließend bei eBay gefunden. Er hat den Typen sogar kontaktiert und die Handynummer bekommen. Er ist mit den Sachen zur Polizei aber bisher hat sich nichts getan. Was ist denn das beste Schloss zurzeit? Habe auch etwas Schiß um mein Giant.


----------



## rascal92 (3. November 2006)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Kumpel wurde in Magdeburg an der Uni auch das Rad geklaut. Einzelteile wurden anschließend bei eBay gefunden. Er hat den Typen sogar kontaktiert und die Handynummer bekommen. Er ist mit den Sachen zur Polizei aber bisher hat sich nichts getan. Was ist denn das beste Schloss zurzeit? Habe auch etwas Schiß um mein Giant.



Türschloss zu deinem Schlafzimmer 

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. November 2006)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Kumpel wurde in Magdeburg an der Uni auch das Rad geklaut. Einzelteile wurden anschließend bei eBay gefunden. Er hat den Typen sogar kontaktiert und die Handynummer bekommen. Er ist mit den Sachen zur Polizei aber bisher hat sich nichts getan. Was ist denn das beste Schloss zurzeit? Habe auch etwas Schiß um mein Giant.


Mein Tip:
Dein Kumpel sollte die Teile alle ersteigern, dann verschickt sie der Typ nicht woanders hin. Zudem kommt er dann mittels ebay an die kompletten Kontaktdaten!
Ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen Fall aus diesem Board hier. Ein Typ hat ebenfalls seine Teile bei ebay wiedergefunden und dies der Polizei gemeldet. -> Diese tat überhaupt gar nichts!!!

Zu Deiner Frage:
Schau in den Schlösserfred. 
Das teuerste Abus und das teuerste Kryptonite (New York Lock/Chain) gelten als die sichersten.
Trotzdem: Mit dem alten New York Lock fühlten sich auch alle sicher (incl. mir), bis herauskam, daß man den Schließmechanismus mit einem Kugelschreiber aufkriegt. Habe ich selbst probiert und war geschockt. Zudem haben mir schon Leute die Speichen eingetreten und einmal sogar die Bremszüge angeritzt (!), weil sie das Schloß nicht aufbekamen, oder warum auch immer.
Deshalb: Zweitrad vom Schrottplatz/Sperrmüll und gut ist.


----------

